
I’m not an enterpreneur, I’m a dirty hack - thafman
http://maxkle.in/im-not-an-enterpreneur-im-a-dirty-hack/
======
HerraBRE
The guy is celebrating mediocrity and claims he is proud of doing shoddy work.

I guess it's a sign the tech world has reached the mainstream though, the kids
who used to make fun of or ostracize the nerdy ones with good grades are now
posting "insightful" blog posts about how awesome it is to be average.

Yay?

------
bradleyland
At our company, we call this the "cowboy way". Sometimes you shoot from the
hip. We know the limits though. I'm frequently frustrated by architecture
astronauts, but sometimes they're good to have around. The key is balancing
the astronauts and the cowboys. Neither camp is 100% right.

------
fr0man
Wow, that's a terrific article. Even if I don't agree with 100% of it, I
really like his no-BS delivery.

~~~
famfam
I liked it. It was much better than "Cats". I'm going to read it again and
again.

------
joshu
I liked a lot of these.

~~~
_pius
Détente?

